# 3 1/2 week pup needs help



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place, but we have a 3 1/2 week pup that needs help in the health section -- wanted to make sure you folks saw it, since you all may have more experience with this:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=909236&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

